# PSYCHOPATH TEST



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This isnt really humorous, but more so interesting. Just didnt know where else to post it...

Read this question, come up with an answer and then scroll down to the bottom for the result. This is not a trick question. It is as it reads. No one I know has gotten it right. Few people do.

A woman, while at the funeral of her own mother, met a guy whom she did not know. She thought this guy was amazing. She believed him to be her dream guy so much that she fell in love with him right there, but never asked for his number and could not find him. A few days later she killed her sister..

Question: What is her motive for killing her sister?

[Give this some thought before you answer, see answer below]

Answer:
She was hoping the guy would appear at the funeral again. If you answered this correctly, you think like a psychopath. This was a test by a famous American psychologist used to determine if one has the same mentality as a killer. Many arrested serial killers took part in the test and answered the question correctly. If you didn't answer the question correctly, good for you...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I guessed the right answer, do NOT tick me off! *\-\*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fortunately I failed that one miserably! Oh and Bart you are a psychopath, wiener, liberal...is that enough?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Fortunately I failed that one miserably! Oh and Bart you are a psychopath, wiener, liberal...is that enough?


You just moved closer to the top of the list. You were fairly high already being a banker and all!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately I failed that one miserably! Oh and Bart you are a psychopath, wiener, liberal...is that enough?
> ...


LOL are you like the psycho on Billy Madison who is a cross dresser and has his revenge list? I can kind of see you dressed like that.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


LMAO! that's exactly where my mind went too :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, but I'm better looking and I got a J-Lo booty.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

they'd never profile me...just gotta keep plenty of isotoners that are too small on hand


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, I hate to destroy my image like this, but I had NO CLUE about the answer. I finally gave up and read it so I could figure out where it was going. I guess there is a difference between Psychotic and psycopathic. lol :twisted:


----------

